# Capital gains tax for securities owned before moving to france and sold in france.



## throwaway10 (7 mo ago)

Hey all,
Does anyone have experience with capital gains tax for securities owned before moving to france and sold in france?
Say for example I live in switzerland and I bought 1 SPX share on 1.1.2020 for 100$.
Now I move to france on 1.1.24. on 31.12.23 the value of SPX is 130$.
On 1.6.24 I sell my SPX share, at a price of 140$.
Do I owe france capital gains tax for a profit of 40$ or of 10$ (in switzerland btw there's no capital gains tax generally)?
What happens when the move happens in the middle of the year?

Thank you very much for your answers!!


----------

